# Asian Carp?



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

My mom (a former environmentalist) has finally given me the OK on the hunting of the three invasive Asian carp species, once they reach my part of Lake Erie.

Is there anyone on here that lives in the path of invasion who shoots these nasty fish? I would love to hear your setup, as well as any tips you might have.

If you have hunted them, do you think that a Daisy B-52 and 3/8" steel ammo is sufficient to at least penetrate through the scales and into the skull or rib cage?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I think that would be a very poor choice as you also have the water to deal with.

A more effective setup would be to use an arrow setup similar to bow fishing. This can be done with a slingshot.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

what ever you do, make sure you aim below where you see the fish

LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I think that would be a very poor choice as you also have the water to deal with.
> 
> A more effective setup would be to use an arrow setup similar to bow fishing. This can be done with a slingshot.


once again the wisdom of Hrawk is right on target, with the set up you speak of the asian crap would have to come to you and pose to get a fatal hit, arrows my friend!


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

Or he could shoot them out of the air! Have yall never watched them videos of them jumping like 6 feet in the air? People attempt to shoot them from the air with bows. If you havent seen a vid, then look it up on youtube.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I live near the Illinois River and been bowfishing carp for 30 years.These are a hearty breed and would require a bow fishing rig.A lot of times these fish are spooked by the sound of the boat and will go aerial requiring some archery wingshooting skill.They are also shootable in the water at times depending on water clarity.If they reach the Great Lakes it will be an eco disaster.Plenty on of INFO ON GOOGLE and UTUBE


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

My mom mentioned to me that they go to very similar habitats to common carp, so my shooting is based off of that. At my summer house in Canada, there is a rocky point between two beaches. Carp (not Asian) have been seen feeding there. Also, there are these 2 ft. deep pools where carp come in. Then, it would be a simple matter of damming them off and putting some steel in their head (hopefully).


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Also, how low is slightly lower? An inch? Two?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you've already dammed them off, why not just use a net?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sparrowslinger said:


> If you've already dammed them off, why not just use a net?


I would agree

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11418-what-a-mullet/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, just be careful and *ONLY EAT IF YOU KNOW HOW TO COOK THEM*! They are bottom feeders and can have enough algal toxins in their systems to cause you to run to the hospital. My cousin was stuck in a hospital bed for week..... Anyways, you have to clean them right and cook them properly if you are to eat them. However, they are very bony fish and are probably not worth the risk. I might be a little over-cautious lol but that's because I've seen what they are capable of doing to your body. Good luck!

Oh, by the way, it's better to use a rigged up slingshot that can fire arrows that can be retrieved. Try looking up ''slingshot bowfishing'', that might help.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

OK, thank you for all your advice. I've got about ten years of waiting on my hands, so I can practice for every day and get MUCH better, then worry about pest control.

Hopefully, I won't screw up my first shot after all of this work...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nobody said:


> Or he could shoot them out of the air! Have yall never watched them videos of them jumping like 6 feet in the air? People attempt to shoot them from the air with bows. If you havent seen a vid, then look it up on youtube.


forget the weapons, just use your hands . itll be like catching a football on a rainy day . im sure a few will just jump into the boat . fishicide .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Or he could shoot them out of the air! Have yall never watched them videos of them jumping like 6 feet in the air? People attempt to shoot them from the air with bows. If you havent seen a vid, then look it up on youtube.


forget the weapons, just use your hands . itll be like catching a football on a rainy day . im sure a few will just jump into the boat . fishicide .
[/quote]
Carp Sammich!


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

But I don't have a boat! The easily accessible are where carp go is too small and too shallow to go in a boat. Also, I forgot to mention that just offshore from the "hunting grounds" is a sandbar, where carp often root around, with their spine above the water. On a shot where its body is perpendicular to me, this would be a good shot to try and crack the spine with a shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

sparrowslinger said:


> But I don't have a boat! The easily accessible are where carp go is too small and too shallow to go in a boat. Also, I forgot to mention that just offshore from the "hunting grounds" is a sandbar, where carp often root around, with their spine above the water. On a shot where its body is perpendicular to me, this would be a good shot to try and crack the spine with a shot.


What your proposing is inadequate to harvest the carp.It will result in an injured fish that escapes. Bowfishing rig is a must! Check your local conservation laws.More than likely this is illegal.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

I am looking into the purchase of a SS that can be used for steel and arrows. From there, I will be quite cautious about my target practice and hopefully my hunting. In terms of bowfishing, it is good that I have one of those vests (for lures) as a disguise, as well as a rod and a pocket-sized SS. All I need to do is get past the people on the beach and be somewhat sneaky when I shhot


----------



## MarsOne (Apr 26, 2012)

buy a fly rod, fun will ensue.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

why dont you just fish for them. keep it simple


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> why dont you just fish for them. keep it simple


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> why dont you just fish for them. keep it simple


 They can't be caught with traditional fishing tackle. They feed on microscopic plankton.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

treefork said:


> why dont you just fish for them. keep it simple


 They can't be caught with traditional fishing tackle. They feed on microscopic plankton.
[/quote]

Not so sure about that, check this out http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/honest-angler/2012/07/how-catch-asian-carp-fly-and-spinning-gear


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rod, bow, speer, slingshot, nah, just pick the darn things up.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Well you can always get yourself some good fish hounds like my dogs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Catch and release dogs ... who would have thought it!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I now have Bill Hays' Pocket HTS with theraband gold. Hopefully I can do some damage!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

sparrowslinger said:


> Well, I now have Bill Hays' Pocket HTS with theraband gold. Hopefully I can do some damage!


Best of luck with it. Keep us posted as to how you make out.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

I've still got a couple of years (close to a decade or so) until they reach Lake Erie, so I can use that time to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe not same species of Carp but I caught a few in the San Juan river up in the Four Corners country (UT,CO,AZ,NM) and they fairly big and hardy fish. I've seen them on out on shallow gravel beds but they spook easily and at a depth that made any type of projectile shot, including bow, near impossible.

I used 10lb test line with earthworms and caught quite a few. About a cafisih every 3 or 4 though. Fishing might be more fun than hoping for a carp to raise up out of the water and you just happened to be at the right spot, right time.

Good luck though.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Semper Rogue said:


> Maybe not same species of Carp but I caught a few in the San Juan river up in the Four Corners country (UT,CO,AZ,NM) and they fairly big and hardy fish. I've seen them on out on shallow gravel beds but they spook easily and at a depth that made any type of projectile shot, including bow, near impossible.
> 
> I used 10lb test line with earthworms and caught quite a few. About a cafisih every 3 or 4 though. Fishing might be more fun than hoping for a carp to raise up out of the water and you just happened to be at the right spot, right time.
> 
> Good luck though.


Bow fishing is a location game, you need to find a shallow spot that they congregate to either feed or sun themselves... then its open season, bow fishing in most of Arizona is pretty easy, I have taken some 20+ lb carp out of several valley lakes (roosevelt, canyon, etc...)


----------

